# VapeCon 2017 - Official Video



## Silver

Hi all

We are extremely excited and immensely proud to publish the *official video for VapeCon 2017!*



*VapeCon 2017
Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
26th August 2017*

*MEGA EPIC!*

A big thank you to the venue and their staff, the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team, all the forumites that attended and to all the AMAZING exhibiting vendors! What an unforgettable day it was!

We would also like to give credit to the outstanding videographer, Marlie van Outdtshoorn from *Unbreakable Media *who filmed and edited the video for us.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 29 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @Silver, what epic memories of an even more epic day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

It was epic and this video only shows it. Thanks again to all the vendors and admin team of Ecigssa for an amazing Vapecon 2017

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Well done. Excellent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Well done guys!!

As you mentioned above @Silver this video is *MEGA EPIC!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

shweeetho im there in VID now its very EPIC LMAO, nice work guys, if only @ the end of the Vid the stunning ecig models names were in the closing credits hehehee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are extremely excited and immensely proud to publish the *official video for VapeCon 2017!*
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017
> Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
> 26th August 2017*
> 
> *MEGA EPIC!*
> 
> A big thank you to the venue and their staff, the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team, all the forumites that attended and to all the AMAZING exhibiting vendors! What an unforgettable day it was!
> 
> We would also like to give credit to the outstanding videographer, Marlie van Outdtshoorn from *Unbreakable Media *who filmed and edited the video for us.



Ive seen myself a few times in that vid 

Thank you Silver-you're a legend!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

What a Fantastic video! Truly shows the evolution of this industry with every event. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow, those vape tricks are insane :0

Great video, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

The vendors made us very proud at VapeCon 2017!
Quite remarkable looking back now at the various stands and seeing how much effort was put in.

And the members who attended! With so many familiar friendly faces. It was so electric.

Very special event indeed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reinette

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are extremely excited and immensely proud to publish the *official video for VapeCon 2017!*
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017
> Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
> 26th August 2017*
> 
> *MEGA EPIC!*
> 
> A big thank you to the venue and their staff, the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team, all the forumites that attended and to all the AMAZING exhibiting vendors! What an unforgettable day it was!
> 
> We would also like to give credit to the outstanding videographer, Marlie van Outdtshoorn from *Unbreakable Media *who filmed and edited the video for us.



Was epic wouldn't miss this year for nothing! @Quakes @SAVaper @Tisha @Chanty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Reinette said:


> Was epic wouldn't miss this year for nothing! @Quakes @SAVaper @Tisha @Chanty



Net so. Definitely planning to be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP

loved vapecon. Even the food was awesome. 
cant wait for this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Vape king is already advertising it on their homepage. 

Looking forward in sharing the fun this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Wow! Al I have to say is Wow!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Wow! Al I have to say is Wow!



And WOW @TylerD is back! Where have you been? We have missed you!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> And WOW @TylerD is back! Where have you been? We have missed you!


Lol, @Rob Fisher . You know, kid stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Wow! Al I have to say is Wow!



Oh my word @TylerD !
Howzit!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Oh my word @TylerD !
> Howzit!!!!!!!!!


Good @Silver ! Checking out all the work you guys have put into the forum, and I am flabbergasted!
Kudos ya'll!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome back @TylerD .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Dubz said:


> Welcome back @TylerD .


Thanks @Dubz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Welcome back @TylerD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

kimbo said:


> Welcome back @TylerD


Thanks @kimbo ! Hope you are well brother!


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Good @Silver ! Checking out all the work you guys have put into the forum, and I am flabbergasted!
> Kudos ya'll!!!



Dankie @TylerD 
It has indeed been quite a journey. Lol

Hope your vaping is going well.
Lol i remember the little Reo Mini - spongebob i think it was called, hehe
Saw you posted what looked like a multicoloured Smoant in the other thread.

Anyway, hope you will join us at VapeCon 2018

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Dankie @TylerD
> It has indeed been quite a journey. Lol
> 
> Hope your vaping is going well.
> Lol i remember the little Reo Mini - spongebob i think it was called, hehe
> Saw you posted what looked like a multicoloured Smoant in the other thread.
> 
> Anyway, hope you will join us at VapeCon 2018


I will be there for sure! I just don't like to stand in lines. lol. I will come through a bit later. Hehehe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> Thanks @kimbo ! Hope you are well brother!


Always good thx, how are you keeping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

kimbo said:


> Always good thx, how are you keeping?


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Kindly go to the "introduce yourself" thread @TylerD  - Good to see you on the forum again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Kindly go to the "introduce yourself" thread @TylerD  - Good to see you on the forum again.


I already have @johan . Go have a look.


----------



## Steyn777

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are extremely excited and immensely proud to publish the *official video for VapeCon 2017!*
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017
> Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
> 26th August 2017*
> 
> *MEGA EPIC!*
> 
> A big thank you to the venue and their staff, the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team, all the forumites that attended and to all the AMAZING exhibiting vendors! What an unforgettable day it was!
> 
> We would also like to give credit to the outstanding videographer, Marlie van Outdtshoorn from *Unbreakable Media *who filmed and edited the video for us.



This is insane. Really expected something a tad smaller. Brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

G


TylerD said:


> I already have @johan . Go have a look.



Good Boy!  (hope you haven't lost your sense of humor during the hiatus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> G
> 
> 
> Good Boy!  (hope you haven't lost your sense of humor during the hiatus)


Not a chance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

If you haven't watched the official video from VapeCon 2017 yet, take a look.

VapeCon 2018 registrations have commenced and we are hard at work !
This year, VapeCon is going to be over 2 days - so it's gonna be *DOUBLE MEGA EPIC!*


*VapeCon 2018 - Saturday & Sunday - 25 & 26th August 2018*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raykie_06

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are extremely excited and immensely proud to publish the *official video for VapeCon 2017!*
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017
> Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
> 26th August 2017*
> 
> *MEGA EPIC!*
> 
> A big thank you to the venue and their staff, the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team, all the forumites that attended and to all the AMAZING exhibiting vendors! What an unforgettable day it was!
> 
> We would also like to give credit to the outstanding videographer, Marlie van Outdtshoorn from *Unbreakable Media *who filmed and edited the video for us.




Will be there this year most definitely last year i couldn't make it... 
This year i will be

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Raykie_06 said:


> Will be there this year most definitely last year i couldn't make it...
> This year i will be



Thanks @Raykie_06 
Great to hear!

I don't see you on the RSVP list.
Go to the following page and click on the blue RSVP button
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/


----------

